# Gfx H.o.f.



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Just curious as to what you all think about having a MMAF GFX Hall of Fame. Alot of artist through the years have blessed us with some really awesome talent and we should acknowledge them .. It will also help make the section more entertaining . More members trying to get into the HOF they will be posting more.

Opinions?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I think it's a good idea (although I have only been here half a year). Personally, I think the nominees should be you, and B-Real (possibly Toxic).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its a good idea, shoot me a PM Nikko's and we can try and set something up.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think its a good idea, shoot me a PM Nikko's and we can try and set something up.


You got it boss man no prob.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I already know who i'd nominate. Let's dooze it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the idea since you guys got me into this thing and now I'm addicted...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> I like the idea since you guys got me into this thing and now I'm addicted...


Lol its fun isn't it lol


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> Lol its fun isn't it lol


Haha... Word.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

And when you start learning new styles and insert them into your own style you will have even more fun making GFX..


----------

